# Photive BTH3 Bluetooth headphone is not working properly



## Zsheik (Aug 30, 2014)

My Photive BTH3 Bluetooth headphone will no longer sync with my 7th generation iPod Touch nor will it not stop going into paring mode every time I try to simply turn it on. I can still play my music using the Audio Cable that came with it which I am happy about. 

I bought my Photive BTH3 Bluetooth headphone back in June 22 2014. It is now August 30 2014. It stopped working only a few hours from when I last used it which makes it so weird. It also seems to still be able

I don't know if this matters but while it was being charged I tried to turn it on so I could listen to my music and that is when things went sour.

Is their a solution to my problem?

Thank-you in advance

Shanice


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Shanice and welcome to TSF :wave:

Unfortunately, I couldn't find a manual anywhere online for some relevant suggestions, so it's a bit 'hit-or-miss'... :sigh:

I assume the battery isn't removable to 'reset' everything, so all I can suggest is to leave the h'phones powered on 'til the battery's totally drained. It might take several power-ons, as some h'phones have power-saving that turns the phones off, when no signal is found after a time.

If draining the battery doesn't reset/cure the problem, return the h'phones under warranty.


----------



## Zsheik (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank-you for taking the time and posting so quickly :smile:

I am sick so I wasn't on my computer lately and sleeping a lot. 

You are absolutely right you can not remove the battery and there is no reset button. 

I am going to try to drain the battery because just like you say, it will shut off a brief period of time to save battery power. 

If it works, I will let you know and send you my thanks


Once again, thank-you for coming to my rescue


Shanice


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome, good luck and fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## Zsheik (Aug 30, 2014)

*I have great news, oh my gosh.

My head phones are working again*. 

I am so happy. Thank-you so much for the advice.

I must say it did take some time because the headphones kept powering down to save battery life.

I would have wrote back sooner but my puppy had surgery recently. I was at a point where I didn't even want to look at my computer, let alone do anything on it.
No way I could afford new headphones, I'd be lucky for gas money just to get to work.

You my friend, are super duper awesome 

Thanks again for even taking the time to respond and so quickly at that


Shanice :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great news indeed Shanice, apart from your puppy, I hope it's OK now :sad: - It was a bit of a 'long-shot' cure, but I'm glad it worked, and thank you for posting back, both with the result and the kind words :lol:


----------

